# Adding Thru Wall Vent For Stove.



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone made this mod yet. Im tired of having the trailer small like morning sausage all day. my old dutchman had a outside vent over he stove and we didnt have this problem. Its seems like it should be a simple job to cut a hole buy an outside vent cover and add a duct from he existing vent. just not sure whats going to be behind the panel in the wall.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We went a different direction and replaced a roof vent in the kitchen area with a fantastic fan. When you turn it on high it will almost pull your fillings out.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree, unless your really sure what's behind the wall the ceiling fan method works really well. I have both but use the ceiling method more often.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I installed one, there are three issues to deal with.

1 - you have to pull the vent hood and tape over the current openings with metal duct tape and remove the cover from the back of vent.
2 - Cut hole.







Use a 1" hole saw to drill the corners and this helps removes the stress risers that can lead to cracks. 
3 - Build duct to connect the vent hood to the side wall. About 3" long.

It is very unlikely there is anything in the wall in that area so you should be safe but you can use a stud finder to verify before you cut.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

_Stress risers._

Now you are talking my language.


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

ok guys it sounds like two very good ideas , now the issue is which one. I can do either one but will wait and read all the different opionions first. THANKS.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, you asked for it.







Just my $.02.

I design and approve repairs on wide body airplanes for a living. If you have flown on a plane built in Everett Wa in the last decade or so, I probably have had a hand it it's manufacture.

My philosophy is simple. If you don't have to tear into pristine structure you are better off. Taking off a roof vent and replacing it with a power roof vent means no cutting of a hole through your wall. Just pull out the old vent, drop in the new one with plenty of sealant and splice the wires. Mine was done by the service department when I bought the trailer but it is a job I could have done easily. As it turned out, I didn't like that they hooked up the power to a light controlled by the switch at the door. I disconnected the wires and fished them through the ceiling with a coat hanger to a light that has constant power. Another advantage to the power roof fan is that you have another option for cooling when it gets hot. If you are ever running on battery power and can't use the AC, a power roof vent can be a life saver when you are trying to sleep at night.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I just cook sausage and bacon on the outside stove.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just cook sausage and bacon on the outside stove.


Anything greasy is cooked outside but I wanted the stove vent for when we were boiling water for something. As for the roof vents, I have the factory installed fantastic fan in the kitchen and also a MaxxAir I installed in the bathroom and mater bedroom so I have plenty of ventilation options and still felt the addition of the stove vent was an overall plus to the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree, the external stove vent is very nice and I would highly reccomend them. Boiling water is also our top reason for using it.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I did the stove vent mod to my 06 25RSS. Used a spiral cut saw. Used stainless screws to hold outside vent. You have to build up the inside portion of the vent to clear the blinds. I moved the hood back some, because the wife and I had trouble seeing the stove while cooking. On my 25RSS I didn't encounter any aluminum studs, but you can easily trim the vent to go around the stud.
Just go slow and check and measure three times. It's actually an easy mod.
It is probably the best mod you can do - it keeps down the heat, odors and steam from cooking.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

It took me a while to find it but I did. I did this same mod a couple of years back. I even added photos of the instalation.

Stove Hood Outside Vent

By the way, it made a huge differance and was THE best mod I've done. keeps the TT cooler and no more cooking odors.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks good but the idea of cutting through the wall still gives me the creeps.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> It took me a while to find it but I did. I did this same mod a couple of years back. I even added photos of the instalation.
> 
> Stove Hood Outside Vent
> 
> ...


Initially, I was thinking this would not be a mod worth the time, since I typically cook outdoors. However, after seeing this pictorial I have changed my mind...looks like a mod for me this winter! I have already put holes through my camper wall when I installed exterior speakers - no big deal, just need to make sure no studs are in the way and use rounded corners to eliminate "stress risers". Also, when sawing from the exterior, tape off the fiberglass so as not to scratch the exterior surface. I would like to thank "Brain" for posting the pix. LOL, my son's name is Brian and he doesn't like it when people mis-spell it with Brain - noticed this typo in your pictorial!


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks Ridgway-Rangers , your photos have me sold. did the new outside vent come with the duct. It looks like a project for this weekend.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kelly said:


> thanks Ridgway-Rangers , your photos have me sold. did the new outside vent come with the duct. It looks like a project for this weekend.


No duct as mentioned in my post above. It is only about 3" that you need and you can purchase the sent duct at your local home store or you can make a duct by boxing in between the vent hood and the side wall.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

"We went a different direction and replaced a roof vent in the kitchen area with a fantastic fan. When you turn it on high it will almost pull your fillings out."

+1 on that, in fact we had dealer do it as condition of sale. Works great.


----------

